# 8wks pregnant and not a whiff of a pregnancy symptom.



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi 

I am 8wks preggers today and at the 7wk scan showed 2 little heartbeats.  I am in a bit of a freight, I have not had a whiff of nausea, or sore (.)(.).

I was just wondering if this could be normal, and I am just lucky, or could it be a sign that the little one's have disappeared, if they have died would you still bleed whilst taking the pessaries (utrogestan)

Thank you.
TQ.xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

this can be fine. Some ladies are only just thinking about doing a test by now, nevermind been for a scan.

I'm sure you will soon be asking how to help with morning sickness  

Keep me up to date 

Take care x


----------

